# New Couple getting a 8-9 Week Vizsla Pup in August. NEED HELP



## VizslaNewbies (Jun 10, 2011)

Hello Everyone,

My girlfriend & I are getting a Vizsla puppy in August and we believe he will be 8-9 weeks old by then. 

Anyways, my girlfriend has some experience raising dogs as she's always had one since she was a child but I have no experience at all so I am looking for tips and advice on raising our Vizsla whom we've decided to call Dax. We don't intend on making Dax a show-dog but more so just for companionship and agility training. My girlfriend & I are both physically active people.

So, the advices I'm looking for that come to mind which seem to be important from my point of view is Crate Training and Potty Training...

Thank you all in advance for all the help and advice!


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

You still have plenty of time to do some reading. Since I'm a volunteer with the Michigan Humane Society, I usually suggest consulting their website. There are many good articles there which fall under the category of behavior tips. Here is a link:

http://www.michiganhumane.org/site/PageServer?pagename=behavior_dogs

Also, you can do searches using Google, Bing, and YouTube, and you will find just tons of information about puppy/dog training. For example, go to YouTube.com and type into the search window "puppy potty training". A good thing to know right out of the gate is that the Vizsla is not altogether like other dogs. The Vizsla is smart AND sensitive, and so harsh training methods are a very bad idea. Don't yell at your dog. Use a gentle and kind voice. Use positive training techniques, have patience, and you will be richly rewarded. 

p.s. Signing up for a local puppy training class is always a good idea.


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

Congrats on your new puppy. You have come to the right place. I had no experience with dogs but my husband had V's growing up so I was clueless. This forum has so much great info and if you have a question, just ask. Take a look at the puppies section of the forum. That is what I did before I got Ruby. 

Crate training is not easy but the goal is to stick with it no matter how much Dax screams in the crate. We had about 2 weeks of sleepless nights and everyone told me it will get better and it did. A few things that helped us is to keep the crate covered and we used a sound machine next to the crate. My husband also left an old shirt in the crate to have our smell on it.

Potty training was really easy for us since I work from home so I could take Ruby out all of the time. Pretty much took her out after she ate, woke up from a nap or played hard. You will have accidents but each week they get older it gets better. Try to take them out the same door every time so you get a routine. I think she only had about 5 accidents during this whole process since I was so diligent about taking her out. The times she did have accidents were our fault we didn't get her out in time. She was kind enough to pee in the kitchen on our tile floor so it wasn't that bad 

Good luck and keep us posted!


----------



## JillandDan (Sep 8, 2010)

RubyRoo is correct. You have to be strong when they cry in the crate. They will do anything to get you to let them out. We didn't get our pup until she was almost 4 months old and she slept in her crate at the breeder but her sister was in the crate next to her for all that time. It was very difficult. We started out with her crate in our bedroom and we layed on the floor next to it until she settled in. Each night was less time we layed with her. Then we moved her out to the living room and layed with her for a few more nights. Then she was good with being on her own. We also keep the crate covered with a sheet for her. We also tried the sound machine and it worked a few times for her.
House breaking was a little difficult because she was used to going in her kennel outside at the breeders and didn't have to let anyone know when to go. We took her out as soon as she woke up, 15 minutes after food or water, after playing and before bed. She picked up quickly and there were just a few accidents inside.
Good luck to you and you will need to post pics.


----------



## VizslaNewbies (Jun 10, 2011)

Hello Everyone! Thank you all for the advice. Marissa (my girlfriend) is very calm and collected about this whole thing but she seems rather happy that I'm taking the time to educate myself in raising a pup and she's also taking notes on the advices that we've read so far.

We'll certainly keep everyone updated and certainly post pictures. Marissa recently received the photo of the litter, Dax is from... he was born yesterday! 

I'll open up a Thread in the Pictures section of this forum titled "Marissa & Omar: Our Baby Dax"

Chat with you all later!


----------



## msula95 (Jun 8, 2011)

You will go through the same things when you have children.

Read up, be STERN, persistent and consistant. Set boundaries and do not allow them to be crossed.

Vizslas are lovers and the above can be difficult for the soft hearted.

Lay the ground work while young and it pays HUGE dividends for the future.

In these politically correct times I am not talking about abuse. I am talking about respect. With my pets and my children they know the boundaries and do not cross them. The foundation that we have established allows me to correct miss behavior with a simple look or sound. Laying this foundation involved some dramatic events; mainly loud and scary (not painful). FOLLOWED BY LOTS OF PRAISE AND LOVE WHEN THEY CORRECTED THEIR ACTIONS. Do this EVERY time it is necessary and soon you have control. Then you will get to the point of not remembering the last time you had to go to extremes to correct bad situations.

Discuss your approach with you partner and agree how you are going to train and discipline you pet and in the future your children.

If you choose to be a softy, it is a long a tiring ride.

Families with miss behaving kids usually have miss behaving pet and vice versa.

My parents just adopted a handful of a dog and are softies. I don't understand this as they beat my butt (I deserved every on of them) growing up and they won't even raise their voice to correct this dog. NO I'm not advocating beating your pet or your children.

BTW - We have two daughters (8 & 11) who are well behaved and spoiled at the same time. The same goes for the 3 cats and 2 Cavalier Spaniels.


----------



## Mercutio (Jan 18, 2010)

Welcome to the world of vizslas! They are something a little different.

We didn't crate train so I can't offer any advice there. House training will depend a bit on your situation, where the pup will be when you're not home, how much you are home with him etc but make sure you take him out after food, when he wakes up, if he is looking around like he is thinking about something... You get the idea!

Also for the dogs sake, make some decisions between you beforehand - you need to be consistent with the rules. He can't be allowed on the couch by one person and not another. It doesn't matter if he is or isn't but the rules can't change. This process resulted in a few 'discussions' in our house  

Look into positive reinforcement based training, especially clicker training which makes the dog learn by problem solving - they love using their brains and it tires them out way more than physical exercise. It is important to set boundaries but there are different ways of reinforcing the rules.

Most of all, have fun!


----------



## VizslaNewbies (Jun 10, 2011)

Thanks for all the warm welcome and helpful advice we've been getting from everyone... in terms of keeping our dog mentally stimulated what activities are there for them to keep there brains working? Marissa and I live out in the country so we have a large backyard for them to play in and there's plenty of 'parks' here for us to go too.... so space and area is certainly not an issue.


----------



## NZ_V (Jun 4, 2009)

Training in general is great for their minds & keeping them mentally stimulated. when they are little just keep it to short bursts. I used clicker training (still do), It's great ;D


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

To NZ_V... I love your avatar. Adorable photo!


----------



## NZ_V (Jun 4, 2009)

Thanks mswhipple  it was a fun photo to take!


----------



## Mighty Hunter (May 17, 2011)

You certainly came to the right place. This forum has helped my husband and I tremendously over the past 5 months. Before we got our V we cruised the puppy section for weeks just reading up on common problems and generally what to expect. 

As far as crate training I don't really have much to offer as I feel we were pretty lucky and it was a very smooth process; with the exception of the first night when I had to sleep next to the crate with my fingers touching him lol. Ever since then we haven't had any problems.


----------



## VizslaNewbies (Jun 10, 2011)

Yeah. Ive never owned a dog before so it's a bit nerve racking for me on what too expect in August. Marissa is constantly asking if I'm ready for it and that if i'm comitted because it's going to be a change in terms of how our lifestyle normally goes on a daily basis. BUT! I have been doing homework and reading up on things particularily on Vizsla so i'll have a basis on what to do... some of the stuff Ive read seems a bit complex for me to comprehend but I figure ocne we get Dax in August the things i've read and heard will click in naturally...

Also, in terms of Feeding. Should I leave a full dish of food for Dax or feed him every couple hours like a baby? Haha I know I may sound ridiculously asking it but as mentioned before I have nooo idea on how to go about alot of things and raising up and taking care of a dog.


----------



## Macaroni (Jan 19, 2011)

When you get him John and Kim (Onpoint Breeders) will have him on 3 times a day. On there advise we switched to 2 times a day w/in about 10 days of picking up Mac. It's one of those questions there's no right or wrong answer to. If someone will be home w/ him all day, some say 4 times a day until a certian age, then 3, then 2, then 1. Some also say 3, and so on. It has to fit into your comings and goings as well. As I did w/ my last dog we plan to keep Mac on 2x a day for the rest of his life. Basically it's the routine they req'r, you can adjust food amounts to amount of feedings and the dogs req'nts as needed.

Don't worry, just reference the site when needed, a lot of it will be instinctual, but the site is amazing for those special Vizsla tendencies.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2009/11/life-before-and-after-vizslas.html
May we live up to be the people our dogs think we are. 


TEN COMMANDMENTS OF A RESPONSIBLE VIZSLA OWNER 

1. My life is likely to last 10 to 15 years. Any separation from you will be very painful.

2. Give me time to understand what you want of me.

3. Place your trust in me. It is crucial for my well-being.

4. Don't be angry with me for long, and don't lock me up for my punishment. You have your work, your friends, your entertainment. I have only you!

5. Talk to me. Even if I don't understand your words, I understand your voice when it's speaking to me.

6. Be aware that however you treat me, I'll NEVER forget it.

7. Before you hit me, remember that I have teeth that could easily crush the bones in your hand, but I choose not to bite you.

8. Before you scold be for being lazy or uncooperative, ask yourself if something might be bothering me. Perhaps I'm not getting the right food, I've been out in the sun too long, or my heart may be getting old and weak.

9. Take care of me when I get old. You, too, will grow old.


10. Go with me on difficult journeys. Never say, "I can't bear to watch it" or, "Let it happen on my absence." Everything is easier for ME if you are there.


Always, remember, I love you.

-- Author Unknown


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

I really like the 10 Commandments.

#10 has been the hardest for me. I've done it three times now, and it hasn't ever gotten easier. 

For the OP.
They will become an integral part of your life. Understand it and accept it, and try to include them in as many things as you can. They love to be a part of "the group", usually leading it.


----------



## laurita (Jun 12, 2011)

wow- you know your pup has you wrapped around his little webbed paw (already?!) when you read those 10 commandments and your heart turns to mush.


----------

